# Etrange Problème avec le clavier d'un PB



## Jebzf (2 Avril 2005)

Bon j'ai reçu aujourd'hui mon nouveau powerbook 15"   

au passage merci à tous les membres de macgé pour leurs conseils précieux.

Pas de pixel mort, réception airport plus que correcte... En somme tout va bien sauf :

La touche "maj" gauche du clavier fonctionne comme une touche Verr. Num !

En gros si je veux taper un "u" majuscule en utilisant la touche maj de gauche j'obtient un "4".

alors que la touche maj de droite fonctionne normalement.

Quelqu'un a une idée d'où ça peut venir


----------



## heliotrope (2 Avril 2005)

salut, 

peux tu nous dire quels sont les reglages dans preferences systemes / international / menu saisie

est ce que tu a sélectionné francais ou francais-123

edit: pas sur que ce soit une bonne piste


----------



## Jebzf (2 Avril 2005)

ben... j'ai essayé les deux mais ça change rien.

merci quand même ;-)


----------



## macinside (2 Avril 2005)

toi tu a appuyer sur la touche "verr num" qui correspond au verrouillage numérique du clavier :-"


----------



## Jebzf (2 Avril 2005)

hmmm.... j'aimerais bien que ce soit juste ça...

mais c'est pas ça. Je pense qu'il doit y avoir un problème sur mon clavier, et que la touche Maj de gauche est "câblée" comme la touche Verr. Num... enfin presque, parsqu'elle serait plutôt câblée comme une touche "Num" (c'est à dire que quand je la relâche, les chiffres du pavé numérique ne sont plus accessibles).

Je vois pas d'autre explication. Si quelqu'un en a une je suis preneur.

J'hésite à renvoyer mon powerbook pour ça, j'en ai bien besoin, et j'ai pas envie de m'en passer encore pendant trois semaines...


----------



## macinside (2 Avril 2005)

pose la question a Apple Assistance ( 08 25 888 024) on sait jamais


----------



## TheraBylerm (2 Avril 2005)

Jebzf a dit:
			
		

> hmmm.... j'aimerais bien que ce soit juste ça...
> 
> mais c'est pas ça. Je pense qu'il doit y avoir un problème sur mon clavier, et que la touche Maj de gauche est "câblée" comme la touche Verr. Num... enfin presque, parsqu'elle serait plutôt câblée comme une touche "Num" (c'est à dire que quand je la relâche, les chiffres du pavé numérique ne sont plus accessibles).
> 
> ...



Hmmm... et la touche MAJ de droite, ça donne quoi ?    
Et les chiffres dont tu parles, ce sont ceux qui sont alignés en haut du clavier ? Si c'est le cas, alors c'est normal : la combinaison MAJ + chiffre donne un chiffre. Par contre, si tu appuies sur ce même chiffre sans maintenir enfoncé la touche MAJ, le résultat est différent.  :rateau:  :rateau: 

Exemple :

1234567890 
&é"'(§è!çà 

Ceci dit, en passant, il existe aussi une touche Verr Num sur la première ligne de ton clavier. C'est la touche coincée entre F5 et F7...    

Bon, c'est bon, je prends la porte...  :rateau:  :rateau:      

   

Non, sans blague, je vois assez mal comment ta touche "MAJ" serait cablée "Num" car ce serait un defaut sur tous les claviers sortis d'usine en même temps que le tiens, et on en aurait entendu parlé...
Essaie de te mettre dans une autre langue + changement clavier pour voir.
Et sinon, quand Verr. Num est activé/désactivé, ça change quelque chose dans le comportement des touches ?


----------



## Jebzf (2 Avril 2005)

la touche maj de droite fonctionne normalement.

mais par contre quand Verr. Num est activé, il n'y a que les touches correspondant au clavier numérique qui fonctionnent.


----------



## TheraBylerm (2 Avril 2005)

Jebzf a dit:
			
		

> la touche maj de droite fonctionne normalement.
> 
> mais par contre quand Verr. Num est activé, il n'y a que les touches correspondant au clavier numérique qui fonctionnent.



Ca, c'est normal...!


----------



## Jebzf (2 Avril 2005)

ouai je suis bien d'accord. En fait mon clavier est tout à fait normal. 6n dirait juste qu'il y a deux touche Verr. Num, dont une à la place de la touche Maj de gauche. j'ai essayé en changeant les langues, en passant en clavier FR123... et je suis en train de m'apercevoir que si je laisse la touche Verr.Maj enfoncée et que je tape et bon j'obtient le même résultat que si la touche verr num était enfoncée !

bon ça n'est pas très gênant, dans la mesure ou on ne laisse jamais la touche Verr. Maj enfoncée !

Par contre pour la touche maj c'est pénible. je suis obligé de ne me servir que de celle de droite.


----------



## eglantine25 (16 Novembre 2010)

Jebzf a dit:


> ouai je suis bien d'accord. En fait mon clavier est tout à fait normal. 6n dirait juste qu'il y a deux touche Verr. Num, dont une à la place de la touche Maj de gauche. j'ai essayé en changeant les langues, en passant en clavier FR123... et je suis en train de m'apercevoir que si je laisse la touche Verr.Maj enfoncée et que je tape et bon j'obtient le même résultat que si la touche verr num était enfoncée !
> 
> bon ça n'est pas très gênant, dans la mesure ou on ne laisse jamais la touche Verr. Maj enfoncée !
> 
> Par contre pour la touche maj c'est pénible. je suis obligé de ne me servir que de celle de droite.


Bonjour, 
j'ai le même problème. Je dois maintenir enfoncé la touche maj pour taper les chiffres, ce qui est très laborieux. Normalement, je devrais pouvoir taper les chiffres directement. Depuis, avez vous trouvé la solution ? Moi aussi, je crois qu'un enfant a touché quelque chose.
merci d'avance.
egl


----------

